# office bands



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys

Well I have read a lot about the 107 alliance office bands, however in South Africa we don't have those. We do have trefoil office bands and they work pretty neat. Just the other day I found the biggest bands in the trefoil range and the measurements are 12mm * 125mm, how does this compare to the size/dimensions of the alliance 107's. I can order the 107's online but I am also waiting for some theraband so don't want to order unnecessarily.

Any feedback is much appreciated

Tyrone


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you have some locally available office bands that give satisfactory performance and life, there isn't really any good reason to import 107s. 107s are an excellent low cost alternative to more expensive, but better performing rubber, for general plinking. Of course, they can be used for hunting or target shooting, but there is better rubber available.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

There is an excellent brand of office rubber band with 97% rubber produced by VENHART in Australia...They carry all the standard sizes we use( including #109 bands)...Their quality is the best I`ve seen...and way better than anything ALLIANCE produces...If you can find a source for these compare the postage on shipping...VENHART would be the better choice...PHIL


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks henry and AZshooter for the quick replies and advice I will keep using what I got chained or doubled up, till the thera-band comes


----------

